# Mayones Configurator (Beta)



## couverdure (Mar 13, 2020)

https://configurator.mayones.com/

Someone in a Discord server told me that they went to the Mayones website and saw a link to their new configurator on their front page. It's currently in beta so there isn't much variety available yet (it only has Regius and Duvell for now) and it's a bit buggy but there's a lot of options to pick for your own designs.

Here are two guitars I made with it.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 13, 2020)

Oooh this is dangerous for my wallet

.


----------



## mastapimp (Mar 13, 2020)

This would compliment my Wasabi Regius in my avatar nicely...


----------



## Frostbite (Mar 13, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Oooh this is dangerous for my wallet
> View attachment 78405
> .


Fucking christ that's so nice


----------



## Zado (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Frostbite (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Kaura (Mar 13, 2020)

The lack of solid finishes disturb me.


----------



## Strtsmthng (Mar 13, 2020)

Now if only they'd change their pre-internet distribution model, basically requiring me to pay TWO intermediaries that do NOTHING but delay communication.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain (Mar 13, 2020)

Been waiting for this! Setius coming soon I hope


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 14, 2020)

Behold, the christmas themed 7 string EMG equipped monstrosity.






This is what I would really order (doesn't show but it's a gloss top, and the side dots were selected as blue...).


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 14, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> Behold, the christmas themed 7 string EMG equipped monstrosity.


----------



## Strtsmthng (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## jephjacques (Mar 14, 2020)

yes


----------



## Strtsmthng (Mar 14, 2020)

@ jephjacques I would buy that


----------



## bassplayer8 (Mar 14, 2020)

*Made this just to mess around - inspired by one of my favourite comic book villains but seriously considering buying this config cause damn that galaxy eye burst is nice. *


----------



## Strtsmthng (Mar 14, 2020)

On the conservative side, but that's exactly what I wanted to order.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 14, 2020)

Love that, classic Les Paul vibez


----------



## Strtsmthng (Mar 14, 2020)

I suppose I could make it work with a blonde, too.


----------



## AwakenTheSkies (Mar 14, 2020)

......


----------



## Kovah (Mar 14, 2020)

This is probably my next build, with a custom 12th fret inlay and a trans black/antique black back.


----------



## metal4life71 (Mar 14, 2020)

I like the tool and kudos to Mayones for a solid online planning tool that is quick and easy to use. ESP Custom Shop, Jackson, and Kiesel could learn from them. How come they no longer offer a Floyd Rose as an option? I really don't want a Gotoh trem. I prefer the Floyd Rose over the Gotoh trem.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## kylendm (Mar 14, 2020)

Mmmmmm


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 14, 2020)

metal4life71 said:


> How come they no longer offer a Floyd Rose as an option? I really don't want a Gotoh trem. I prefer the Floyd Rose over the Gotoh trem.



Well, either this is still a beta and they just put in some of the options, or maybe they are on the similar path as Kiesel with paring down the Floyd offerings.


----------



## metal4life71 (Mar 14, 2020)

spudmunkey said:


> Well, either this is still a beta and they just put in some of the options, or maybe they are on the similar path as Kiesel with paring down the Floyd offerings.



yeah definitely want a floyd on my regius 7


----------



## metal4life71 (Mar 14, 2020)

Quote for a custom Mayones Duvell 7 with my specs came back to about 5.5k. Waiting on the quote for the Regius. Definitely less than ESP Custom shop or PRS Private Reserve prices but more than Kiesel 7 custom guitar.


----------



## setsuna7 (Mar 14, 2020)

If I ever have the MONEY..


----------



## bmth4111 (Mar 15, 2020)

So is painting the back body of the guitar just not a thing with mayones

I never seen a painted back duvell, one of the few things holding me back from one.


----------



## narad (Mar 15, 2020)

bmth4111 said:


> So is painting the back body of the guitar just not a thing with mayones
> 
> I never seen a painted back duvell, one of the few things holding me back from one.



I've seen it on the Regius plenty of times.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 15, 2020)

They'll do whatever you want, finish wise, on the Regius. I've never seen a gloss-finish back on a Duvell either, but that might just be a function of what sells, not what Mayones will or won't do. Personally I think a solid gloss color Duvell would look sick as hell, I'm surprised I've never seen one in the wild.


----------



## narad (Mar 15, 2020)

Man, after messing around for a bit I wound up just recreating this:


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 15, 2020)

So lifelike.


----------



## JoeyJoJoJrShabadoo (Mar 15, 2020)

I am a man of simple tastes


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 15, 2020)

I made my Carillions


----------



## metal4life71 (Mar 15, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> They'll do whatever you want, finish wise, on the Regius. I've never seen a gloss-finish back on a Duvell either, but that might just be a function of what sells, not what Mayones will or won't do. Personally I think a solid gloss color Duvell would look sick as hell, I'm surprised I've never seen one in the wild.



Probably because US dealers take the bare bones stock of Mayones and sell them for high prices? I always see the same ho hum boring plain jane Mayones at US dealers. The cool stuff is only via custom orders.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 15, 2020)

metal4life71 said:


> Probably because US dealers take the bare bones stock of Mayones and sell them for high prices? I always see the same ho hum boring plain jane Mayones at US dealers. The cool stuff is only via custom orders.





https://reverb.com/item/31736429-mayones-regius-7-26-5-scale-7-string-guitar-black-red-horizon-tko-pickups

https://reverb.com/item/31629652-mayones-regius-7-guitar-infinite-purple-gloss-quilt-maple-top-fishman-fluence-pickups

https://reverb.com/item/18876983-ma...y-blue-5a-ragnarok-stainless-luminlay-hipshot

https://reverb.com/item/26097098-ma...-5-exotic-i-neck-5a-top-bare-knuckle-ragnarok


----------



## narad (Mar 15, 2020)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I made my Carillions



Definitely better as Carillions


----------



## gunch (Mar 15, 2020)

Mmmggg.... purple


----------



## Shawn (Mar 15, 2020)

Fun configurator....I’ve always loved the looks of the Mayones Regius. I’d love to own one someday.

Some I did-


----------



## angl2k (Mar 16, 2020)

Waiting on multiscale options though


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Mar 16, 2020)

angl2k said:


> Waiting on multiscale options though



this looks amazing although upside down Trapezoids are throwing me off.


----------



## Vegetta (Mar 16, 2020)

oh man I actually found the Duvell I want on reverb but its 3700$ and I am cheap cheap cheap 







seems like the duvell finish options are a lot more limited than the regius. Ive still managed to make some drool-worthy mockups on there tho..


----------



## sunnyd88 (Mar 17, 2020)

Strtsmthng said:


> Now if only they'd change their pre-internet distribution model, basically requiring me to pay TWO intermediaries that do NOTHING but delay communication.


Amen! This is how I feel about so many guitar companies and just companies in general. Get rid of the middlemen. Yes jobs will be lost but...just look at how Kiesel can have solid custom offerings for a very fair price. Imagine never having to deal with car dealers again.


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 17, 2020)

Dineley said:


> this looks amazing although upside down Trapezoids are throwing me off.


They don't want to put them right side up or they might get a court summons.


----------



## Musiscience (Mar 17, 2020)

Vegetta said:


> oh man I actually found the Duvell I want on reverb but its 3700$ and I am cheap cheap cheap
> seems like the duvell finish options are a lot more limited than the regius. Ive still managed to make some drool-worthy mockups on there tho..



I found this on reverb and it hit me right in the feels. Basically perfection for me.


----------



## mpexus (Mar 17, 2020)

Just played with it.

Too bad we cant get rid of the Binding on the Regius (or I couldn't)


----------



## fps (Mar 17, 2020)

Vegetta said:


> oh man I actually found the Duvell I want on reverb but its 3700$ and I am cheap cheap cheap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's this finish called? It's stunning...!


----------



## JD27 (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Vegetta (Mar 17, 2020)

fps said:


> What's this finish called? It's stunning...!


Listing says Trans Jeans Black Red In + Black Out Burst Satin


----------



## ThomasUV777 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Tigercrossbuster (Mar 27, 2020)

maybe one day <3


----------



## ShiroNekoMusic (Mar 27, 2020)

Marvelous attempts here! I did two different ones, a 7 with trem and a fixed bridge duvell. I had to take screenshots since the app is bugged as hell haha. I still need dots in my guitars after all this years...


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 3, 2020)

Damn.


----------



## Boofchuck (Apr 3, 2020)

I'm sure there's some useful data analysis to be done related to the builds people are making with this.


----------



## Vegetta (Apr 6, 2020)

Ok so i have messed around with this a fair bit and - the options are too limited. I see Mayones for sale with all kinds of crazy finishes but the selection on the configurator seems too limited.

No Graphite Raw option with Burl (or any trans options)


----------



## Cheap (Apr 6, 2020)

BUTTER


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 6, 2020)

This thing is a good time.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 6, 2020)




----------

